# Safelights



## oriecat (Nov 12, 2003)

Do these type of safelight bulbs in just a normal fixture work ok?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2964261644&category=29990

Or is it best to get a safelight fixture thing with filters n such?

Thanks


----------



## voodoocat (Nov 12, 2003)

That's the kind I use.  I use it in a normal light fixture.


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 12, 2003)

To test your safe light place a coin on a sheet of paper and let it sit on your workspace for one minute.  Develop normally.  Can you see a whiter circle where the coin was?  If so you are getting safe-light fogging.  Check for five min too.  If you don't see anything after five min, you know you are good.

If you are getting fog, it may just be that your safe light is too close.  Try it again after moving the safe light further from your work area.


----------

